# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  SiamOnline Asien-Sommer 9.7.2011

## Enrico

Das nächste, und dann offizielle SiamOnline-Sommertreffen findet am 8.-10.7 2011 statt. Haupttag ist der 9.7.2011

Bitte schon mal alle vormerken den Termin  ::

----------


## Mr Mo

Wo findet denn das Treffen statt? In Weimar in deinem Schrebergarten?
Wie schauts mit günstigen/kostenlosen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus?

Gruß
Mo
 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gibbet da nen Flugplatz in der Nähe ?

----------


## wein4tler

Habe mir den Termin bereits notiert. Hätte gerne wieder dieses nette Hotel.
Hoffe möglichst viele Members in Weimar kennen zu lernen.

----------


## Enrico

> Wo findet denn das Treffen statt? In Weimar in deinem Schrebergarten?
> Wie schauts mit günstigen/kostenlosen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus?
> 
> Gruß
> Mo


Es findet auf dem Vereinsgelände der Anlage statt. Übernachtungen gibt es von Kostenlos (Zelten, in der Laube usw) bis nach oben keine Grenzen.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

> ...gibbet da nen Flugplatz in der Nähe ?


Ja, Erfurt, Bad Berka oder Umpferstedt

----------


## Enrico

> Hätte gerne wieder dieses nette Hotel.


Dürfte kein Problem darstellen  ::

----------


## schiene

Hab mir den Termin vorgemerkt.
Bitte die  Brauerei deines Vertauens auch darüber informieren damit sie die Produktion auf mein Durst einstellen können  ::   ::

----------


## Enrico

Die brauen schon emsig, damit wir nicht verdursten werden   ::

----------


## pit

Vielleicht klappts ja bei mir auch. Ich muss im kommenden Jahr meinen obligatorischen Besuch im Mai etwas nach hinten verschieben. Drückt mir die Daumen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

wer hat sich denn schon angemeldet??
Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kommen.

----------


## Enrico

Also alle 4 asiatische Stände sind vermietet. Es wird auf einer Seite Asiatisch geben, und auf der anderen Seite halt Bratwurscht und Brädel. Auf dem Zeltplatz sind nun 30 Zelte reserviert und in Hotels hab ich so 20 Leute. Keine Ahnung wer nun wirklich dann kommt, aber denke mal so 200 Asiaten und so 100 Gärtner.

----------


## Enrico

Auf Grund der Größe muss ich leider ein Gewerbe anmelden. Auch wenn es nur ein Treffen werden wird. Aber ich freue mich auf die Veranstaltung und wir werden das schaffen.

Bis jetzt wird es eine Asiatische, Deutsche Veranstaltung. Es kommen Besucher aus Indien, Thailand und Vietnam. Und parr Gärtner halt. 

Dieses Jahr ist eine Anmeldegebühr von 20 EUR, die es wie gewohnt bei erscheinen zurück gibt. 

Dafür gibt es dieses Jahr Dixis, eine rießen Leinwand mit Musikvideos und vieles mehr.

Das nur nebenbei, wir arbeiten dran, das es ein unvergessliches Erlebnis wird   ::

----------


## Enrico

Aus logistischen Gründen, wird der Asiensommer dieses Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich auf einem anderen Gelände statt finden.
Das Gelände hat folgendes zu bieten:

Gastronomie "fertig" für bis zu 300 Leute, Riesen Küche mit allen drum und dran und echte Toiletten. Das gesamte Gelände umfasst 16ha. Lagerfeuer (sehr groß), Westernstadt und vieles mehr. 

Ebenso gibt es ein Shuttleservice, der die Gäste in Pansionen oder Hotels oder auf die Zeltplätze bringen wird und dort auch holen.

Bilder folgen die Tage, nach Begehung. Kenne zwar das Gelände, aber will mir für die Party nochmal alles genau anschauen.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Aus beruflichen Gründen, verschiebt sich der Termin leider auf den 9.7.2011. Dieser Termin ist aber nun fest und steht wie er steht. Ich bitte die Änderung zu entschuldigen...

----------


## Enrico

Hier mal die ersten Bilder des Fest-Geländes:

WCs in hülle und fülle:


der Saal der dann natürlich anders bestuhlt wird...


kleiner Teil der Küche...


die Bar...


Außen und Teil der Terrasse...


natürlich dann auch mit Tischen und Stühlen, und sogar Sonnenschirmen...


Blick auf die Feuerstelle, wo wir dann das Lagerfeuer machen...


Blick auf die Westernstadt für die Kinder zum Beispiel unter uns  :: 


Bilder sind leider nur vom Handy, hatte nichts anderes mit.

----------


## schiene

bitte mal den hinteren linken Stuhl an der Theke/Bar für mich reservieren  ::

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, Schiene, ist doch klar für wen die Stühle reserviert werden  :: 

Das ist unsere Ecke   ::

----------


## schiene

gut so!!
ich hoffe ich kann es mir zeitl.einrichten zum Festle zu erscheinen,am Durst solls nicht liegen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Dinge die unter Dach und Fach sind:

-Anmeldegebühr ist 10 EUR für Singels und 20 EUR für Familien
-diese Anmeldegebühr gibt es zurück als Gutscheine für Essen, Trinken und Shuttle
-Shuttle kostet 5 EUR für bis zu 7 Personen in einer Strecke, vom Hotel oder zum Hotel.
-Essen kostet 3-5 EUR, Bratwurst 1,50 und Bier auch 1,50
-Hotels werden nach Anmeldung und Zahlung der Anmeldegebühr vermittelt ab 24 EUR. 

Links zu Hotels und Zeltplätzen werden folgen...

----------


## wein4tler

Hallo Admin!
Melde uns verbindlich an. Kannst Du uns wieder in dem netten Hotel List, in der Liststrasse1, unterbringen?
Wir werden am Freitag, 8.7. anreisen uns am Montag wieder die Schwalbe machen.
LG
Wein4tler

----------


## Enrico

Natürlich, allerdings können wir dort keinen Rabatt anbieten, aber wenn du so lange bleibst ist es die beste Wahl wegen mitten in der Stadt. Werdet natürlich auch dann dort abgeholt und wieder hingebracht   ::

----------


## schiene

Enrico,ich nehme deine Gartenhütte zum schlafen,da hab ichs nicht so weit und kann auch früh pünktlich zum Frühschoppen da sein  ::   ::

----------


## Enrico

> Enrico,ich nehme deine Gartenhütte zum schlafen,da hab ichs nicht so weit und kann auch früh pünktlich zum Frühschoppen da sein


Kannste haben, ich schlaf auf dem Partygelände  :: .

Lokalität hat sich doch geändert. Aber bis in Garten haste nur 5km, musste halt früh aufstehen um zum Frühschoppen zu kommen   ::

----------


## schiene

stimmt,ich schlafe halt dann auf dem reservierten Barhocker.Sicherheitsgurt bringe ich mit  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Werbung für dat Fest wird übrigends auch schon im BBG gemacht 
vieleicht kommt Notchen oder Grevenbroich ja wirklich
und wollen sich dann doch die Dachlatte abholen   ::

----------


## Enrico

Weitere Infos zu dem Fest gibt es ab sofort unter 

http://www.asien-sommer.de

und wie gewohnt auch hier im Forum.

----------


## Enrico

http://www.asien-sommer.de/asien-som...empfehlen.html

Dieses Hotel hat noch Zimmer frei und ist ab heute auf der Asien-Sommer.de Seite verlinkt...

Weitere Hotels folgen...

----------


## Enrico

Mit strammen Schritten geht es auf den SiamOnline Asien-Sommer zu!


Noch unbestätigt werden dieses Jahr zwei Thailänderinnen den Grill übernehmen. Also schwarze Bratwürste gehören der Vergangenheit an  :: 


Dafür werde ich Asiatisch kochen! Hehe.


Enrico


Donnerstag, 28. April 2011

Für Essen ist gesorgt!

----------


## wein4tler

Wieso denkst Du, dass es Thailänderinnen nicht schaffen Bratwürste schwarz zu grillen?
Auf Deine Asiatische Küche bin ich mal gespannt.   ::

----------


## Erich

> Wieso denkst Du, dass es Thailänderinnen nicht schaffen Bratwürste schwarz zu grillen?
> Auf Deine Asiatische Küche bin ich mal gespannt.


Das Wort "angebrannt" gibt es bei uns nicht, wenn so was mal passiert, dann sagen wir "Enrico war da"  ::  

Auf die angebrannte asiatische Küche freue ich mich auch schon - wird sicher ein neues Geschmackserlebnis

----------


## Willi Wacker

...eine Nudel aus der Doensuppe warm machen
da kannst nix falsch machen   ::

----------


## Enrico

Macht euch nur lustig! Es wird dann gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt, so!   ::  

 ::

----------


## Erich

> ...eine Nudel aus der Doensuppe warm machen
> da kannst nix falsch machen


Willi, das sagste so einfach... nur mal die fünf Hauptfehlergruppen grob angerissen:

1. Mensch: der muss die richtige Dose kaufen, diese unfallfrei öffnen können, dann noch den Inhalt irgendwie erwärmen ohne dass was dabei passiert...

2. Material: die Dose könnte falsch etikettiert sein und z.B. Fensterkitt enthalten - lecker, Verfallsdatum abgelaufen seit paar Jahren etc...

3. Maschine: der Dosenöffner ist kaputt oder gerade nicht auffindbar...

4. Methode: Dose erst auf den Herd stellen und danach aufmachen wollen bedeutet Küchendecke renovieren wenn man aus dem Krankenhaus zurück ist...

5. Mitwelt: Richtige Dose gekauft, Inhalt auch noch frisch, unfallfrei in einen Topf gekippt und auf den Ofen gestellt, immer schön umrühren damit nix anbrennt - es wird ein perfektes Ergebnis... aber da kommen paar Kumpels und müssen erstmal zur Begrüßung ein Bierchen oder zwei... naja, danach ist die Nudelsuppe dann nur noch ein schwarzer Belag am Boden des Topfes.

----------


## Enrico

> danach ist die Nudelsuppe dann nur noch ein schwarzer Belag am Boden des Topfes.


Aber dafür isse dann heiß und gewiss auch durchgezogen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Der Kartenvorverkauf hat begonnen! Karten können nun ab heute wie auf http://www.asien-sommer.de angegeben gekauft werden bis Mitte 15. Juni.

Die Karten werden dann ab dem 6.5.2011 versendet und können dann auf dem Gelände der Party gegen Gutscheine getauscht werden. Die Karten dienen nur der Kontrolle wer kommt und was muss auf Lager sein, also keiner macht Verluste. Wer an der Abendkasse steht und noch rein will, dem kann es passieren das er erstmal zur Tanke fahren muss und Bier holen  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ich darf nur mehr Wasser trinken - Alkohol von meinem Internisten verboten.

----------


## Lina

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Karten. Da bin ich doch gleich mit dabei.

----------


## Mr Mo

@Lina
stell dich erst ma vor   ::  

@Enrico
kann leider aus beruflichen Gruenden erst etwa 2 Wochen vorher 
die Teilnahme bestaetigen. Haben wir da trotzdem noch Chancen reingelassen zu werden?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ... Haben wir da trotzdem noch Chancen reingelassen zu werden?


...denke schon, es sei denn du heisst mit Nachnamen Vollbreit  
und hast dir eine Doktorarbeit abschreiben lassen  ::

----------


## Enrico

> kann leider aus beruflichen Gruenden erst etwa 2 Wochen vorher 
> die Teilnahme bestaetigen. Haben wir da trotzdem noch Chancen reingelassen zu werden?


Natürlich, keine Sorge  ::

----------


## Enrico

Neues vom Gelände:

Dieses Wochenende lief und läuft der Probelauf. Ich muss zugeben, der Ort ist perfekt. Höchstwahrscheinlich werden wir nun auch Fassbier anbieten, so das sich die Preise noch geringfügig ändern werden. Wir werden 0,4L Bier vom Fass für 1,50 € anbieten.

Weiter muss ich darauf hinweisen das nur noch weniger als 30 Parkplätze frei sind. Wer also vor Ort parken will: die ersten Tickets parken VIP!

Ebenso kommt hinzu das Member des SiamOnline.de ein VIP Ticket   ::  bekommen anlässlich der in Kürze bevorstehenden Geburt meines Sohnes. Für VIPs gibt es ein Getränk frei (oder auch mehr, je nachdem wie ich gelaunt bin). 

Also meldet euch an. Wer kein PayPal hat, kann sich an mich wenden.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

WarmUp Party am 2.6.2011. Wie immer auf dem alten Gelände und Start ist 12 Uhr. 

[youtube:2su0dfw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAU7RvsPqR8&feature=related[/youtube:2su0dfw0]

----------


## wein4tler

Machst Du da Deine Himmelfahrt?   ::

----------


## schiene

kann leider nicht zum Fest kommen da ich bis 4.7.11 in Dresden bin und dann an dem "Festtag"Jobmässig nicht frei machen kann  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schade Schiene, dann sehen wir uns nicht.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Bleibt uns mehr  ::

----------


## Enrico

Der Kartenvorverkauf endet am 25.06.2011. Karten die danach gekauft werden liegen an der Abendkasse bereit.   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Guten Morgen Enrico!
Jetzt wird es bald soweit sein - nur mehr 9 Tage -und wir machen Weimar unsicher.   ::  
Ist das Hotelzimmer (bei Lisz) für uns mittlerweilen schon gebucht? 
Freitag, 8. Juli stehen wir dann auf der Matte.
Freuen uns schon auf ein Wiedersehen.
LG
Wein4tler

----------


## Enrico

Ist gebucht   ::

----------


## chauat

Ich werde ja leider nicht kommen können, aber ich werde auch am 0807 nach BKK fliegen und am 0907 zuhause sein!   ::  
Dann trinke ich mir das ein oder andere Bier auf dad sommerfest!!!   ::  

Viel Spaß   ::  
Martin   ::

----------


## Enrico

Nach vielen Höhen und Tiefen, nun kann der Samstag kommen. Morgen ist Regen angesagt, Samstag gut und Sonntag wieder Regen. Genau wie letztes Jahr   ::  

Also denn   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Es war ein erholsames Wochenende in Weimar bei Enrico. Das Fest, klein aber fein. Gegrilltes und thailändisches Essen samt thailändischer Musik. Natürlich fehlte auch der Somtam-Papaja und Mamanein-Salat nicht. Nur bißchen scharf.
Sonntag machten wir mit Enrico und Familie einen Stadtbummel.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Sonntag machten wir ......... einen Stadtbummel.


Host wieda de haferschuach mit da innsbruckersohle ang'habt?

----------


## wein4tler

TW, i woar ganz zivilisiert - koane Haferlschuach und Ledahosn. Drum hab i im Gasthaus a guate Rindsrouladen mit zwoa Knödln krieagt. Es hat aba a Entenbratl mit Knödl und Rotkraut gebn. In der Gegend wird guat kocht.

----------

